# Know Your Temps : Orc



## TrolleyDave (Jun 19, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *Orc
*


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 19, 2010)

-How does it feel to make a shirt like that?

-Do you feel sad as people aren't sure whether to buy it or not?

-Do you love me?

-Actually, I ninja'd raulpica. Do you love me the most?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Orcorcorc?
2. I'm the first one to post. That means I love you the most? (EDIT: Ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. I remember I already posted in one of your previous KYT. BTW, this is not really a question.
4. Love ya shirts, how do you make them so sexay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Would you go shopping together with me in HK?
6. Famicom or Super Famicom?
7. Mother 1, 2 or 3?
8. Ninten, Ness or Lucas?
9. Where does that little green orc thing comes from? It's an original idea of yours?
10. Will you ever post a pic of you in the Tempers Pics?
11. mthr is your homeboy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. What do you think of me?

kthxbai
love ya


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 19, 2010)

What do Orcs eat?
Favourite game?
What's the best accent that you can do?
What is the one single most important thing on Earth?
Homicidal clown or turd-throwing monkey for a pet?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

Why are you Orc?
Do you like pork?
People tell me I'm a dork. How should I retort?
Do you listen to Björk?
What about Tom Yorke?
I haven't tried them. Maybe they will be a last resort.
What do you think of ifish? Personally, I'd like to stab him with a fork.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 19, 2010)

Would you be willing to submit a slightly modified "mthr is my homeboy" image for use on a thong?

I can't offer you a cut of the profits, but maybe I can talk someone into modeling the product. 

(It might be Toni)


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2010)

orcorcorc


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 19, 2010)

Orcs can fly?
Do you know me?
You you like pie?
What sports do you play?
Thoughts of me?
If it was your last day on earth what would you do?

?????

^^ WASN'T THAT THE BEST QUESTION EVER?
DID YOU ANSWER NO?

Tell me the truth. Is your next word gonna be no?

KAYTHXBAI?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you have a Facebook profile, or any other kind of social networking thingy? If yes, gimme!
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Is Sauron a pretty cool guy?
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 19, 2010)

Why you so famous?
Why do I love you?
Have you been abused by Haddy?
Do you want to be?
Sex with catorc?
orcorcorc?
Thoughts on me?
Can I have some orc love?
Did Nadrian steal your writing in his signature?


----------



## Beats (Jun 19, 2010)

Why are you named Orc?


----------



## Njrg (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you like Sporks?
Forks?
Bjork?
Captian Quark?
Dorks?
Pork?
Corks?
Car with lots of torque?
New York?
Zork: The Great Underground Empire?
Work?


----------



## haflore (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is your shirt so amazing?
Will you design more awesome shirts?
How have you been recently?
Thoughts on me?
Metal Slug, or Contra?
Puyo Puyo, PQ, Tetris, Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes, or all?
How do you fell about ProtoKun7?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 19, 2010)

cat or dog?
hamster or guinea pig?
ninty, ms or sony?


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2010)

orcorcorc

Hello

You happy you won the competition?
Tea or coffee?
What is your job?
Waffles or pancakes?
iFish or Guild?
You read my PS3 review?
How many pages to you think this will go up to?
May i ask me questions at a later time?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 19, 2010)

uh....

Natal , 3DS , Move ? 

3DS,Wii ? 






 or


----------



## lolzed (Jun 19, 2010)

orcorcoc.

orc?

orc.

Why do you rock in art?

orc?


----------



## Avid (Jun 19, 2010)

Wii or DS?
Do you hate me?
Do you know me?
Windows 7 = 7 dozes of win?
Mac = World domination?
Steve Jobs = Bill Gates on steroids?
iPod = iFail
iPhone = Android+Windows Phone 7?
Android on iPhone = pure win?
u wantz more queztionz?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Tentacles in hentai?
Futa in hentai?
Incest in hentai?
Hentai in general?
PC or Mac?
Halo (series not including 1) = overrated?
Favorite genre of games?
Opinion on MMORPGs.
Retro games or New School?
What kinda music do you listen to?
How's life?
How do you feel winning the T-Shirt contest?
How many times have you stayed up for more than 24 hours?

More to come. (maybe)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Pretty cool guy?
Should we do a art collaboration? 
Do you forgive me in my "A Confession Thread?"


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> -How does it feel to make a shirt like that?
> 
> -Do you feel sad as people aren't sure whether to buy it or not?
> 
> ...



You will have to ask mthr about putting is glorious visage on crotch containers.
I don't need a cut. I'm pumped up if it would be Toni!


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> orcorcorc
> orcorcorc
> 
> 
> ...



My name was gonna be Sorceress but I forgot the Seress.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

Where are you?




Can I get a link to your DS Skins? (I'm assuming you have a profile on NDSThemes)


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Do you like Sporks?
> Forks?
> Bjork?
> Captian Quark?
> ...



Kinect's game offerings were horrible and I already have them on the Wii. Move is kinda more interesting and so far looks like a better Wiimote. The 3DS...
3DS will probably my favorite console in the next few years.


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> orcorcoc.
> 
> orc?
> 
> ...



I am a Guest.
Nope. Only DS skins I've made public is that one for the EDGE competition lol


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

In the light of the lack of goals at the world cup; I must ask where have all the goals gone?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2010)

Why call yourself orc?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on pr0n?
DS>PSP?
3DS


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?
> 
> Who should be the new Labour Leader?
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Final question: how come you answered my questions so good I don't have a final question?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

Q1. Will you bring sexy back?
Q2. Will there be anyone doing the whole final question question instead of just overlord ?
Q3. Any tip on stalking a person? *point finger at her and cough* 
Q4. Will i be as popular and good looking as you some day?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 19, 2010)

orcorcorc
IRC vs IM
3DS. thoughts. NAO!
How's the cards you ordered online?
fgghjjkllfgghjjkllfgghjjkll


----------



## redact (Jun 19, 2010)

1) what did you get out of this E3?
2) hi, how are you going today?
3) how many time do you expect to be asked "orcorcorc?"?
4) why didn't i skip a number like everybody else does?
5) what do you think of this?
7) oh, there it is
8) buhbye now


----------



## Cyan (Jun 19, 2010)

Where were you last year ? you didn't answer any KYT questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice to see you are there this year  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hrth ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2010)

Orc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why not so active lately?
Not a question, a statement, great talent in drawing and loved your shirts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you ever finished those drawings you did for Tempmas compo almost two years ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not the actual comic, but those drafts you showed of some members like tinyT, shaun, me etc. )
Any other talent you have besides art that you're so good at?
Were you surprised to see tinyT in motion on the video (or have you seen her maybe before?)

That's it for now, but I might be back with question or two more!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?
Do you notice I tend to ask these questions a lot?
ORCORCORCORCORCORCORCORC?






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

Q5. Pancake or Waffles?
Q6. Coffee or Tea?
Q7. Will you try mixing them up and drinking them?
Q8. Where do trolls come from?
Q9. Where do babies come from anyway?
Q10. If you can slap anyone in the world, who's that person?
Q11. Starbucks? Thoughts on them?
Q12. Seen the A-team movie yet? If so, thoughts on them, If not, will u watch it?
Q13. So, a guy walks into a bar, 
Q14. A guy with a melon hat vs a guy with oranges on his chest, who will win?


----------



## prowler (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is some beefy girl beating up some other beefy girl in your sig/ava?


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Q1. Will you bring sexy back?
> Q2. Will there be anyone doing the whole final question question instead of just overlord ?
> Q3. Any tip on stalking a person? *point finger at her and cough*
> Q4. Will i be as popular and good looking as you some day?
> ...



One of the new batch of people making things GBAtemp interesting I guess.
Nope, sorry o:
Yes.
I don't need escorts.
Nope.
Nope.
Business.
Herp.
Nope.
Rainbows.
_
I dunno really.
I don't understand.
You are doing it wrong.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't care if I'm doing it wrong.
Does it matter?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 19, 2010)

What you think about your sig/avatar?

How bout mine?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

what do you think about my avatar?

are you pleased about winning the GBATemp T-Shirts Contest?

What is your pastime in real life, apart from what is inside your sig?


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 19, 2010)

Is it still awkward for you to see new people on temp?
Can we recreate old times?
Testing Area or Edge of the Forum?






?
??
Yes.


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Why is some beefy girl beating up some other beefy girl in your sig/ava?
> They just hugging creatively. (Sweet Wallace sig/ava btw. He's my favorite character in the series.)
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah kinda because they seem to know me I think. wat
Only if we all work together but I think we should just pass the torch. Hehe
Testing Area.




Peace out!
Do you love me?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Where would you like the penis to be if you could have a choice?
Does it make you happy knowing that your cat namesake pisses up the golfers game by chasing their balls on the course next to my house?
Walking Dead TV program...would you watch it?
You know that Typing of the Dead II torrent I sent you?  Did you ever get to play it?
Can I have you Facebook?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 19, 2010)

I wanna be like you. Tell me how, please?
Also, post a picture of yourself or GTFO.


----------



## Banger (Jun 19, 2010)

If an orc could pork cork, how many cork would an orc pork?

Pork or beans?

Cork screw or screw cork?

Nuts to you.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 19, 2010)

1) Did someone already ask this question?
2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
3) If you had the chance to kill the inventor of any object, who would it be and for what invention?
4) Konami's Conference?
6) Five


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 19, 2010)

i love you. suck my peen?


----------



## Osaka (Jun 19, 2010)

1: Why is your avatar so scary?

2: Why is your sig so scary?

3: what would you do for a klondike bar?

4: If you could have one game series on an island forever, and just that one, which one? (you somehow get any new games to come out in this series~)

5: If you could have one book series on an island forever, and just that one, which one? (same thing. you get any new ones to come out in it too)


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Where would you like the penis to be if you could have a choice?
> Does it make you happy knowing that your cat namesake pisses up the golfers game by chasing their balls on the course next to my house?
> Walking Dead TV program...would you watch it?
> You know that Typing of the Dead II torrent I sent you?  Did you ever get to play it?
> ...



Y


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2010)

Osaka said:
			
		

> 1: Why is your avatar so scary?
> 
> 2: Why is your sig so scary?
> 
> ...



It's a reverse leg hug. It's not scary.
It's a back rub hug. It's not scary.
Dance.
Castlevania. o:
This question is hard, I'll go back to it. ;-;


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 20, 2010)

1.) What turns 0.01% into 100%?
2.) STARLIGHT
4.) Drrrrrr drrrrrrrr drrrrrrr
8.) Lawful, Neutral, Chaotic?
16.) Good, Neutral, Evil?
100000.) Sweetdiculous?
40.) Daosu wo Taosu!
200.) Cookie points for figuring out my crazy numbering scheme.


----------



## Orc (Jun 20, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> 1.) What turns 0.01% into 100%?
> 2.) STARLIGHT
> 4.) Drrrrrr drrrrrrrr drrrrrrr
> 8.) Lawful, Neutral, Chaotic?
> ...



Courage and Guts! (and hot-blood on the side to push it to 120%)
BREAKER!
This hole! It was made for me!
Neutral
Evil
Sweetidiculous translation!
I will defeat Daosu? Sorry I dun get the reference ;-; I fail lol
No cookie points for me! FUUUU~!
EDIT: Forgot bullet points.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Jet Li, Jackie Chan or Donnie Yen?
One of your favourite GBAtemp moments?
Favourite meal?
Have you done anything this year that you never thought you'd do?
What type of music do you listen to when gaming?
Best film you've seen this year?
Worst film you've seen this year?
Favourite non-animated TV series?
If you could stop any event in time from happening what would it be?
Boxer revolution or American revolution?


----------



## Orc (Jun 20, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Jet Li, Jackie Chan or Donnie Yen?
> One of your favourite GBAtemp moments?
> Favourite meal?
> Have you done anything this year that you never thought you'd do?
> ...



As much as I loves Jackie Chan's comedy-awesome-martial-arts style, Donnie Yen is on par with both of these guys and deserves worldwide recognition. Ip Man ftw!
Tempmas 2008. Everyone was in a festive mood all month because of all the contests.
Japanese curry rice with coffee ice cream as dessert.
Something fast like metal or psychedelic trance.
I enjoyed Kick-Ass more than Iron Man 2 so yeah, Kick-Ass.
The Last Song. -_-; dun ask why I saw that...
Currently, I'm watching The Wire as suggested by inf and it's great!
Me and my ex meeting. o:
American revolution.


----------



## mcboom (Jun 20, 2010)

1. 1.?
2. 2.?
3. 3.?
orc. 7.?
5. 9.?
90. will you me?
edit. why did i edit?


----------



## Orc (Jun 20, 2010)

mcboom said:
			
		

> 1. 1.?
> 2. 2.?
> 3. 3.?
> orc. 7.?
> ...



Chong, hinay-hinay lang sa drugs. lol


----------



## mcboom (Jun 20, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> mcboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

How did you react to the GBAtemp/C|Net April Fool's prank of 2008?

orcorcorc?


----------



## Gore (Jun 20, 2010)

I am pissed.
What do you do when anger?
When will you purchase a Playstation and will you fight Gore in game?
Best cartoon?
Will you ask me questions in my KYT?


----------



## Westside (Jun 20, 2010)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? .... if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What series is your sig from?

What do you think of Uzbekistan?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 20, 2010)

HOW COME YOU DON'T LOVE ME ANYMORE?

WHERE HAVE YOU TAKEN OUR ORCIES THIS TIME?

Slim Jims or Beef Jerky?

Making you jel?

I tired.


----------



## Orc (Jun 20, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> How did you react to the GBAtemp/C|Net April Fool's prank of 2008?
> 
> orcorcorc?
> I facepalm'd in my mind then ignored it.
> ...



I still love you just the same.
Toy Story 3
I haven't had Slim Jims for ages.
Making me pea.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over now.  Thanks for taking part Orc, we hope you enjoyed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t236397-know-your-temps-basher11


----------

